# Transmisor onda corta 1 W



## Andrxx (Oct 24, 2014)

Buenas.

Presento este proyecto que he montado y funciona perfectamente, la distancia que cubre no la se pero os aseguro por ahora que la potencia de salida que da es suficiente hasta para saturar el sintonizador de la radio de OC que tengo, una KCHIBO KK 9803, ste circuito es de origen checo, aunque le he hecho unas modificaciones para hacerlo oscilar con un cristal de 12 Mhz, por ahora, lo tengo funcionando desde hace largo rato y la calidad de sonido es muy muy buena.

El esquema original:

http://danyk.cz/vysilac_am.html

La modificación hecha por mi:







Si observais, la base original es un oscilador senoidal a cristal, he tenido que modificar algunos valores de componentes para que el circuito funcione cohn el cristal de 12 Mhz que he elegido (por ejemplo, el valor de 10 pF y 22 pF puede parecer extraño para un circuito de estas frecuencias, pero esa era la única forma de que al conectar el siguiente paso amplificador, la oscilación del cristal no se interrumpiese por desadaptacion de impedancias). Otra modificación que hice "a lo bestia" es añadir el audio a la base del transistor final, modulando la base directamente, al ver la señal con el osciloscopio, estaba modulando en amplitud (no se yo si también lo hará en frecuencia). En el circuito original, el audio se modulaba directamente en la etapa final pero al hacerlo yo de esta forma, no conseguia modular. No se por qué... 

RFC es un VK200 convencional, la bobina L1, puede ser un choque de los similares que usan las fuentes conmutadas de alimentación para PC. CV1 se ajusta para tener la máxima señal en el aire y máxima claridad de audio (acoplamiento con antena).

Por cierto, una cosa que hecho de menos del esquema original es el condensador de acoplo de antena y un filtro pasabajos, iré experimentando en próximas ocasiones.

Un saludo.

*Edit:*

Vengo de la calle de hacer pruebas, en los pisos pajos se pierde ligeramente, en el momento en que te vas a un sitio alto y extiendes la antena la potencia se hace visible, se enciende el piloto de TUNE a tope, la calidad de audio es casi similar a la de un transmisor de FM 88~108


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2014)

Mejor aun es visitar lo sitio donde origino ese proyecto :http://danyk.cz/index_en.html
Lo que mas mi inpressiono es la idad de lo autor (miren en lo final de la homepage "about me") y la envergadura de su proyectos.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 24, 2014)

Leñe! no vi yo su edad, estuve por escribirle a modo de agradecimiento, si hacemos calculos nacio en el 1987 y ese proyecto es de 2002! lo hizo con 15 años!!!. Fijaros, es mayor que yo 4 años.

Lo que voy a hacer es añadirle a mi TX la etapa del modelo superior de 7 W a ver que sale.

http://danyk.cz/am14mhz5w_en.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Leñe! no vi yo su edad, estuve por escribirle a modo de agradecimiento, si hacemos calculos nacio en el 1987 y ese proyecto es de 2002! lo hizo con 15 años!!!. Fijaros, es mayor que yo 4 años.
> 
> Lo que voy a hacer es añadirle a mi TX la etapa del modelo superior de 7 W a ver que sale.
> 
> http://danyk.cz/am14mhz5w_en.html



Quando el nasció yo concluia mi curso de tecnico en electronica(eso con 20 años) , jajajajajaa , sin dudas algun realmente ese muchacho es un cabrónazo en electronica mismo con tan baja edad.
Haora hablando de tu transmissor con 5 Wattios de salida , te recomendo armar una antena dipolo de 1/2 onda lo mas alto que possible y con una bajada en cable coaxial de 75 Ohmios (RG059 o RG011) , seguramente teras gran y buenas surpresas en lo alcançe obtenido con el.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 26, 2014)

Os cuento mis progresos, he logrado sacar más potencia, os cuento como...

En primer lugar intenté montar el amplificador con BD135 de dany, no me funciono, me emitia ruido en toda la banda.

Pero experimenté una cosa, puse un consensador de 120 pF entre el cristal y la base del transistor primero (BC547) y voilá, la portadora se dispara de nivel... el único problema que tuve fué cuando sólo con eso, notaba qu no modulaba bien el audio, tenía desadaptación de impedancias, lo solucioné añadiendo un condensador de 56 pF en paralelo con el variable (del que no se su capacidad, sólo se que es de color violeta). 

Viendo medidas en el osciloscopio veo que tengo 16 Vpp en la salida (8 cuadros x 2v/div), si hago cálculos, (16/2=8 Vmax) Vrms=Vmax*0.707 > Vrms=8*0.707 = 5.656 > Potencia=Vrms(2)/50 Ohm (considerando 50 ohm) > 31.99/50=0.639 W)lo que serían aproximadamente *639 mW* si mis cálculos no fallan, suponiendo 50 ohm y suponiendo estas medidas hechas con el osciloscopio conectado a la salida y modulando audio (y por eso he dicho aproximadamente, porque estamos en AM donde el nivel de salida varia conforme la modulación). Y es que esto no me extraña nada porque en una vivienda cercana a la mia, en la azotea puede ver como mi señal en 12 Mhz es perfectamente audible con calidad total.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola Andrxx , en AM la tensión dobra con 100% de modulación , portanto la potencia en la carga (antena) quadruplica (X4) en los picos , iso  quando conparado con la portadora sin modulación (CW de continuos wave). 
Tanbien te recomendo visitar ese sitio aca : http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/index1.htm , hay muchos proyectos de transmissores AM , FM , transistorizados y valvulados.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 26, 2014)

Pues si Daniel, la antena es un tendedero horizontal de mi casa dentro de mi cuarto de chispas, he experimentado con un tendedero exterior horizontal (en AM 1359 kHz me daba resultados espectaculares) pero en OC no tanto, yo creo que en OC lo que importa es una antena vertical... nunca he experimentado con estas señales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2014)

Bueno te recomendo que arme una antena dipolo de 1/2 onda en la frequenzia de la portadora en "V" invertido con las puntas del ( donde la inpedancia y tensión de RF son altas)mui bien aysladas con huevos de porcelana o ceramica vitrificada y en lo vertice del "V" ustedes conecta lo cable coaxial ese  vertice deve sener lo mas alto possible en relación al tierra( solo) .La irradiación es hominidireccional (igual para todos los lados).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Pues si Daniel, la antena es un tendedero horizontal de mi casa dentro de mi cuarto de chispas, he experimentado con un tendedero exterior horizontal (en AM 1359 kHz me daba resultados espectaculares) pero en OC no tanto, yo creo que en OC lo que importa es una antena vertical... nunca he experimentado con estas señales.


Caro Andrxx ustedes aclaras tener logrado resultados espectaculares en ondas medias (1359Khz) , entonses  se no for de muchas molestias ? poderia ustedes aclarar con mas detalles como te fueran eses buenos resultados ? , En realidad me gusta (encanta) en demasia las transmissiónes en las ondas medias.
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 27, 2014)

Daniel (sin riesgo de desvirtuar el tema), hara años atras construi el famoso transmisor de AM diseñado por Hugo Méndez, de electronica2000.com, al hacer pruebas en mi casa con hilos verticales casi ni lograba salir de mi cuarto de chispas, tuve la idea de poner el hilo en horizontal y de esta forma, cubrí una manzana, entiéndase que al ser polarización horizontal, ayudaba más a la propagación por onda de superficie.

Ese transmisor no me gustaba nada, aparte de tener un diseño deficiente, tambien modulaba en frecuencia (al ser un oscilador de potencia) y lanzaba espurias en FM bestiales. Le hice de forma chapucera un lineal y cual fue mi sorpresa que cubria casi por completo mi ciudad aunque con señal débil, especialmente, si usaba los tres tendederos de mi casa de forma horizontal. Yo hablo de ese amplificador aqui: 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/465583/ _
Como vi que no era AM real y que lanzaba espurias, lo deseche y empece a constuir el otro transmisor de AM que me dio tantos problemas con los MOSFET, empleando como modulador y excitador la salida del oscilador local de una radio AM de desguace, amplificada con los esquemas que en su día publique aquí. En AM mas que potencia, es adecuado usar la propagación por onda de tierra y encontraremos resultados espectaculares.

Este transmisor de OC si es verdadera AM, lo he comprobado al ver la señal en el osciloscopio y al someterlo a la prueba "del trapecio", para esto, necesitamos un osciloscopio que tenga la opcion de ver las formas de lissajous, con entrada horizontal. La salida de RF la inyectamos al canal vertical y el audio que estamos modulando, al canal horizontal, encendemos el modo de "lissajous" y si modulamos una senoide al 100 %, veremos un trapecio en la pantalla. Si los laterales del trapecio estan abombados, tenemos una mala modulación. Si están abombados para afuera, hay desfase entre la señal de audio y la salida modulada. Esto vale para cualquier transmisión en AM.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel (sin riesgo de desvirtuar el tema), hara años atras construi el famoso transmisor de AM diseñado por Hugo Méndez, de electronica2000.com, al hacer pruebas en mi casa con hilos verticales casi ni lograba salir de mi cuarto de chispas, tuve la idea de poner el hilo en horizontal y de esta forma, cubrí una manzana, entiéndase que al ser polarización horizontal, ayudaba más a la propagación por onda de superficie.
> 
> Ese transmisor no me gustaba nada, aparte de tener un diseño deficiente, tambien modulaba en frecuencia (al ser un oscilador de potencia) y lanzaba espurias en FM bestiales. Le hice de forma chapucera un lineal y cual fue mi sorpresa que cubria casi por completo mi ciudad aunque con señal débil, especialmente, si usaba los tres tendederos de mi casa de forma horizontal. Yo hablo de ese amplificador aqui:
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/465583/ _
> ...


Bueno ese circuito arriba realmente yo NO se como el pude andar eso  porque miro las bases de los transistores  sinplesmente "volando" sin qualquer conponente responsable por la polarización "DC" ( resistor o inductor choke a la tierra). 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 28, 2014)

Si, porque el desacoplo de DC ya se hacia con el transmisor de electronica2000 que llevaba en la salida uno de 100 pF...  sobre el desacoplo a tierra, ni idea, fue un experimento cutre que hice y funciono.

Sobre el transmisor de OC, aun habiendo interferencias su cobertura MÍNIMO es de 1 km a la redonda, llega a sitios donde ni en FM llego, alucinante.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 28, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno ese circuito arriba realmente yo NO se como el pude andar eso  porque miro las bases de los transistores  sinplesmente "volando" sin qualquer conponente responsable por la polarización "DC" ( resistor o inductor choke a la tierra).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Estimado "Daniel" es lo bueno de no tener ni idea de las leyes que rigen dichos circuitos...se puede "inventar" y hacer cualquier cosa ya que el pensamiento no esta limitado por lo que ya se sabe hace años al respecto.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Estimado "Daniel" es lo bueno de no tener ni idea de las leyes que rigen dichos circuitos...se puede "inventar" y hacer cualquier cosa ya que el pensamiento no esta limitado por lo que ya se sabe hace años al respecto.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Hola a todos ,  caro conpañero Don ricbevi , desafortunadamente yo NO acuerdo con tu palabras porque la Electronica es una ciencia con base logica y matemactica ,portanto hay que tener una esplicación tecnica ,  NO pudemos sinplesmente "inventar" y caso logre funcionar hay que tener una explicación que sea "plausivel" y no sinplesmente decir : "funciona porque funciona" o "no funciona porque el no quer funcionar" o "no se que se passa , pregunte ustedes mismo a el circuito , quízaz  el te conte".
Pudemos asciender y apagar una lampara con un interruptor conectado en paralelo con esa lampara , funciona perfectamente la función de lo interruptor , pero ???? el estas conectado en modo correcto ???? 
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 29, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,  caro conpañero Don ricbevi , desafortunadamente yo NO acuerdo con tu palabras porque la Electronica es una ciencia con base logica y matemactica ,portanto hay que tener una esplicación tecnica ,  NO pudemos sinplesmente "inventar" y caso logre funcionar hay que tener una explicación que sea "plausivel" y no sinplesmente decir : "funciona porque funciona" o "no funciona porque el no quer funcionar" o "no se que se passa , pregunte ustedes mismo a el circuito , quízaz  el te conte".
> Pudemos asciender y apagar una lampara con un interruptor conectado en paralelo con esa lampara , funciona perfectamente la función de lo interruptor , pero ???? el estas conectado en modo correcto ????
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



En cambio yo coincido plenamente con lo que expresas(era mi intención en la intervención anterior) pero no quería desalentar la parte "mágica-inventiva" que para algunos y en ciertos momentos tiene esta ciencia.
@Andrxx seguí experimentando(me haces acordar a mis comienzos!!) pero revisa el tipo de clases de trabajo de amplificadores, etc. que te harán ahorrar tiempo y usaras mas eficientemente los materiales a tú disposición. Para tal fin te puedo recomendar el "Radio Amateur Handbook"(puede ser de la ARRL) en cualquiera de sus ediciones(también las hay en Ingles o Español) que detalla muy bien desde lo básico en adelante. Aquí hay una edición on-line.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2014)

Bueno sigo aun NO entiendendo como puede un transistor BJT andar con su base "volando" para DC , hay que tener un camiño para circular la curriente de la base hasta lo emissor , entonses solamente enplear  un capacitor de acoplamiento entre estagios en la base y nada mas NO me convençe que anda y si andar yo no  miro con buenos ojos esa "topologia"enpleada ( tal como lo interruptor en paralelo con la lampara para controlar la).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 29, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> En cambio yo coincido plenamente con lo que expresas(era mi intención en la intervención anterior) pero no quería desalentar la parte "mágica-inventiva" que para algunos y en ciertos momentos tiene esta ciencia.
> @Andrxx seguí experimentando(me haces acordar a mis comienzos!!) pero revisa el tipo de clases de trabajo de amplificadores, etc. que te harán ahorrar tiempo y usaras mas eficientemente los materiales a tú disposición. Para tal fin te puedo recomendar el "Radio Amateur Handbook"(puede ser de la ARRL) en cualquiera de sus ediciones(también las hay en Ingles o Español) que detalla muy bien desde lo básico en adelante. Aquí hay una edición on-line.
> 
> Ric.



Si, ese diseño es muyyy antiguo, lo deseche por muchos motivos, ahora trabajo con otros circuitos más elaborados, en aquella época no tenia ni osciloscpio...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2014)

Que tal ese proyecto aca : http://pira.cz/amtx.htm y http://pira.cz/amtxsch.pdf , mui prolijo el enpleando las  nuevas tecnicas digitales (PIC , PLL , clase "D" y clase "E") para generar AM en ondas medias (OM) con alta eficiencia y alta fidelidad en lo audio transmitido aun con portadora sintetizada  en pasos de 1Khz .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 28, 2015)

Bueno, sin darme cuenta, resulta que me equivoqué y R1 en vez de ser de 10 Kohm es de *1 Kohm.* He hecho la prueba cambiandola y he logrado más alcance todavía, a 1 km de mi casa, el receptor SANGEAN ATS 909 en 12,00 Mhz AM marcaba 8 de las 10 barritas de señal, lo que indica una recepción más que aceptable.

El esquema quedaría así...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, sin darme cuenta, resulta que me equivoqué y R1 en vez de ser de 10 Kohm es de *1 Kohm.* He hecho la prueba cambiandola y he logrado más alcance todavía, a 1 km de mi casa, el receptor SANGEAN ATS 909 en 12,00 Mhz AM marcaba 8 de las 10 barritas de señal, lo que indica una recepción más que aceptable.
> 
> El esquema quedaría así...



Bueno aun no acuerdo con  "R2" = 220 R , es un valor por  demasiado bajo y seguramente lo transistor si queda totalmente saturado .
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 28, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno aun no acuerdo con  "R2" = 220 R , es un valor por  demasiado bajo y seguramente lo transistor si queda totalmente saturado .
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



Pues llevas razon, cuando monte SÓLO el oscilador, vi que en el osciloscopio salía una senoide pura cuya frecuencia de señal viene prefijada por el cristal a usar...



*ATENCIÓN! Este es el diagrama definitivo (ver adjuntos).

*R1 es de 22 kohm no de 220 ohm.

Se ve que hubo fallos al pasar el circuito a limpio. Daniel Lopes tenía razon.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes Andrxx.

Estoy viendo "por encima" ese circuito y voy a exponer algunas consideraciones.

Me centraré en el paso de salida...

Has puesto una Bobina de 1mH en paralelo con un Condensador variable de 220pf, en esas condiciones la frecuencia de resonancia será de 229Khz, si el Condensador lo pones en la mínima capacidad ~15pF, la frecuencia de resonancia será de 1300Khz, como verás está muy lejos de resonar en 12Mhz 

Recuerda que un circuito resonante paralelo es una alta impedancia para la frecuencia de resonancia, el Colector de ese Transistor , sin más datos, estará presentando unos 70Ω, por esta razón no tiene sentido poner un Circuito resonante paralelo en el Colector.

Del Colector del Transistor hay a masa un Condensador de 10nF, 10nf a 12Mhz supone una impedancia de .13Ω o lo  que es lo mismo, estás cortocircuitando  el Colector a masa, quita ese Condensador

En todo circuito de RF (y BF) hay que cerrar los bucles de masa, el punto de unión de la Bobina de 1mH con el Choke VK200 tiene que estar a masa para la RF, sería conveniente poner ahí un Condensador de 100nf conectado a masa.

Si pretendes modular en AM, no es buena idea hacerlo inyectando el Audio en la Base, tendrías que polarizar el Transistor en clase A, B o en clase AB, en cualquier caso, si pones un Condensador Electrolítico en la Base, toda la RF se desviará por ese Condensador, tendrías que poner una Choque de RF que impidiera que la RF se desviase por el Condensador.

Para ese circuito lo más lógico es modular en Colector sumándole a la DC la señal de Audio, por ejemplo con un Transformador, en algún Post anterior se te dio una idea de como realizarlo.

Para el Colector lo ideal es un Choque del valor suficiente para que presente una alta Impedancia a 12Mhz pe. 100µH supone una impedancia de 7500Ω a 12Mhz, valor más que suficiente para tu aplicación.

Como la impedancia del Colector estará  muy cerca de los 70Ω podrás poner un sencillo Filtro Pasa Bajos para impedir la radiación de espureas.

En otro Post anterior publiqué un pequeño circuito que permite medir la potencia de salida de este pequeño Transmisor.

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 28, 2015)

Buenas Miguelus...

Las apreciaciones que hacen son muy buenas y finas... dignas de tener en cuenta.

Explico más detalladamente, el circuito ORIGINAL es este... http://danyk.cz/vysilac_am.html, lo único que hice fué sustituir el oscilador por uno de cristal. Intenté introducir audio como se sugeria en el esquema original pero no obtuve resultado.

También experimenté el método de modulación por transformador en serie con el colector, aprovechando un transformador de modulación sacado de un viejo walkie talkie y la intensidad que atravesaba el colector hacía que las espiras del transformador se calentasen y el audio no fuese del todo nítido.

El mejor método que por ahora he probado es el de atacar directamente al colector a través de un condensador electrolítico. La calidad de audio es bastante buena, diria que la propia de una emisora de OC.

Sobre la bobina... reciclé una de una vieja fuente de ordenador, viendo la que mejor resultado daba montorizando la señal de 12 Mhz en el osciloscopio.

Antes de hacer estas modificaciones, un radioaficionado en Córdoba (España) logró recibir mi señal, muy débil pero para mi fué un logro, haber logrado tal hazaña con algo hecho con mis propias manos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 10, 2016)

Hice este circuito, modificando la parte de modulación porque el sonido era demasiado pobre. El tema es que no logro hacer trabajar el BD139, apenas he podido sacarle algunos milivatios. 

http://danyk.cz/vysilac_am.html

Si es necesario, posteo el esquema modificado, pero en realidad el circuito en cuanto al conexionado de transistor, bobinas y demás componentes es exactamente el mismo del posteado en el esquema del checo.
Todo lo que hice fue agregar una amplificación con un TDA2003 al sonido antes de que ingrese por el capacitor. Todo está armado sobre placa de cobre y con componentes soldados al aire.
Entiendo que algo sucede con el capacitor de 10 n que se encuentra en la base del BD139, porque desaparece toda la tensión de la base, con lo cual ese transistor no está conduciendo. Tomé entonces las tensiones de este transistor y del transistor que le precede. Estas medidas fueron efectuadas sin señal de audio y referidas a masa:
BC547: Vc: 6,7 Volt
           Vb: 3,9 Volt
BD139: Vb: 0,1 Volt
           Vc: 2 Volt
Como puede observarse, el capacitor filtra la continua, cosa que supongo, le quita toda polarización al transistor de potencia. ¿Qué es lo que puede andar mal?

Edito para agregar los siguientes datos: poseo antena de transmisión instalada y balun para adaptar la impedancia. La medición de la frecuencia fue hecha con un vatímetro y usando carga fantasma.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Es normal que en la Base del BD139 no midas tensión, ese Transistor está polarizado en clase "C"

Puedes intentar lo siguiente...

En serie con la punta Positiva del Multímetro pon un pequeño Choque de entre 100µH y 100mH (este valor no es muy crítico).

La función de este Choque es impedir que la RF entre al Multímetro y también impide que el Multímetro cargue sobre la RF.

Ahora puedes medir la tensión en la Base del BD139, si hay señal de RF se tendrá que medir una tensión Negativa, proporcional al nivel de RF.

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 12, 2016)

Buenas, quiero comentaros que ese diseño tiene fallos y que lo he corregido... os pongo la imagen definitiva... con modificaciones y correcciones... doy fe de que este circuito está funcionando perfectamente en un "lugar" de España... 

El sistema de modulación es completamente diferente, se hace a través de un transistor PNP que varia la tensión de alimentación del circuito conforme la modulación, produciendo una modulación AM, obteniendo una calidad de audio espectacular y de alta calidad (dentro de los 4,5 khz de canalización en europa).

La etapa está trabajando en clase C con un choque entre la base y masa seguido en paralelo de una resistencia de 220 ohm. Este diseño vale también para 12 Mhz aunque esté hecho para 11,150.

Saludos y cualquier duda decidmela... el sistema de modulación que proponía el chaval de la Web, dany, no me llegó a funcionar bien del todo.

NOTA: L3 puede ser cualquier bobina de choque de una fuente de PC o un VK 200.
L2 es una bobina de una fuente de PC de los choques de salida contra residuos de la conmutación de la fuente.
L1 puede ser un VK200 por ejemplo...


----------



## miguelus (Jul 12, 2016)

Buenos tardes.

Ese circuito es algo muy "convencional", pero hay algo raro... 

Veamos, el circuito de salida, tiene en Colector una Bobina (L3) de 1mH en paralelo con un Condensador de 330pF, en esas condiciones la Frecuencia de resonancia de Colector sería de  ≈ 340KHz, muy lejos de los 11MHz deseados.

La otra Bobina, L2, de 1µH, utilizada como Choque de la alimentación, presentará una Impedancia de 69Ω a 11MHz.

Lo más lógico es intercambiar estas dos Bobinas, de esta forma la Impedancia del Choque sería de 69KΩ a 11Mhz, algo muy razonable.

Ahora la frecuencia de resonancia de Colector estará en ≈ 8,7Mhz. habría que cambiar el Condensador por uno de 180pF - 220pF y ya tendríamos una frecuencia de ≈ 11Mhz.

Para la Bobina de Colector, una buena solución sería...

18 Espiras sobre una forma de 6mm de diámetro y con una longitud de 10mm (hilo de 0,2mm)

La salida de Antena se sacaría en la cuarta espira del lado "frio"

Sacando la señal de Antena del Colector, influye muy negativamente sobre el rendimiento del Transistor, hay que tener en cuenta que los Circuitos Resonante Paralelo presentan una Alta Z, poner la Antena (Baja Z) en el Colector amortiguaría mucho la señal.

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 12, 2016)

Miguelus... la disposición de componentes es calcada a la de dany... no hagas caso a los valores del diagrama, que son orientativos ya que en realidad, los he elegido "a ensayo y error"... L3... que esta en serie con la alimentación es un choque no critico o un VK200, se que para la frecuencia a la que estoy trabajando, hay mejores alternativas pero lo he hecho con lo que tengo por casa...

Sobra decir que el objetivo de ese choque es evitar que la RF ingrese en la sección de audio. Estos valores los pongo "a ojo" ya que no tengo medidor de inductancia.

Este transmisor está probado y funciona... dando muy buena calidad de sonido, con una antena mala, el kilometro de alcance recibiendo con una radio "mala" no te lo quita nadie, aparte de que esta probado tras horas y horas funcionando...

Una cosa que se me olvidó decir es que el transistor BD140 debe de ir con un buen disipador de calor... La aliementación puede ser de 12 a 20 V.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 12, 2016)

Voy a intentar lo que me indicaron en pasados post para medir la tensión. No pongo en duda que pueda funcionar... Digo que en mi caso no logro hacer que llegue a los cien metros. Andrxx... Una pregunta: con qué programa hiciste el esquemático?
Quiero aclarar que estoy armando el proyecto del checo. El año pasado intente con el circuito de Andrxx pero no funcionó.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 12, 2016)

Buenas Álvaro, está hecho con CIRCUIT MAKER 2000.

Un consejo, en mi circuito (no el de dany) primero arma la etapa osciladora a cristal, e intenta que arranque (en osciloscopio verás una senoide perfecta o con un receptor cerca en la frecuencia de emisión notarás un batido), luego cuando arranque, arma la siguiente... y así sucesivamente... el primer "prototipo" que publiqué tuvo algunos fallos al montarlo...me refiero, al pasar el prototipo al diagrama.

El circuito de mi PDF, admite cristales desde 6 Mhz hasta 12, que los he probado sin problemas... Aunque los mejores resultados los tendrás en 6 Mhz.

Pero ese PDF es 100 % funcional, ya que es un diseño que monté para un radioaficionado que quería emitir con él, está más que probado y con resultados aplastantes en audio, si puedo intentaré grabar algún video. De hecho, en Junio hicimos muchas pruebas y logramos recibir la señal en más de 1 Km y eso que la antena con la que emito no es la adecuada.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 12, 2016)

Hola amigos foristas, les subo el circuito que estoy utilizando, para que puedan verse las modificaciones que hice en cuanto a la modulación.
Hoy voy a probar con el osciloscopio, o bien como me ha aconsejado Miguelus utilizando el tester, la entrada de RF al BD139.
Gracias Andrxx, de verdad se ven muy claros esos esquemáticos.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 13, 2016)

Álvaro... una pregunta... ¿que cristal tienes colocado en emisión?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 13, 2016)

Estoy utilizando uno de 6 MHz.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok, perfecto....


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 14, 2016)

He podido ver con el osciloscopio una pequeña senoidal de aproximadamente 1 Volt de amplitud en la base del BD139. Sin embargo, no parece ser suficiente para que el transistor pueda trabajar con potencia.
He probado de reemplazar el capacitor que acopla con su base por uno de poliéster en lugar de uno cerámico, pero tampoco ha mejorado el desempeño... Andrxx... confío en que tu circuito puede funcionar pero me gustaría agotar todas las posibilidades con éste antes de comenzar uno nuevo. Será necesario quizá elevar la amplitud de la portadora?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 16, 2016)

Agrego: midiendo como aconsejara el amigo Miguelus obtengo -11 Volt en el terminal del capacitor de 10 nF que va al colector del segundo BC547, pero en la base del BD no hay ninguna tensión.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 17, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> He podido ver con el osciloscopio una pequeña senoidal de aproximadamente 1 Volt de amplitud en la base del BD139. Sin embargo, no parece ser suficiente para que el transistor pueda trabajar con potencia.
> He probado de reemplazar el capacitor que acopla con su base por uno de poliéster en lugar de uno cerámico, pero tampoco ha mejorado el desempeño... Andrxx... confío en que tu circuito puede funcionar pero me gustaría agotar todas las posibilidades con éste antes de comenzar uno nuevo. Será necesario quizá elevar la amplitud de la portadora?



Álvaro... yo sinceramente ahi no te puedo responder... por el simple hecho de que no lo monté tal y como explica el chaval checo... 

Si vas a montar el mio, haz una cosa, ve poco a poco, primero monta el "modulador" y verifica que al modular audio, una bombilla de 12 V puesta en la salida "varia" de iluminación al ritmo de la música y que por lo menos, alimentando el modulador a 19 V hay 12 V en la salida como mínimo, luego alimenta con este, la primera etapa, la del oscilador de cristal, si el cristal oscila debería de oirse la música con total claridad... a partir de ahi... ve armando etapas hasta que llegues al final...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 17, 2016)

Gracias de todos modos, amigo. Te cuento que he decidido armar tu circuito. De momento tengo listo el modulador y esta funcionando. Le inyecto señal amplificada a traves de un circuito a transistores. Al menos tengo referencias tuyas de que funciona. Voy a sentarme a estudiar el de Danyk una vez que concluya éste.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 18, 2016)

Estoy armando el circuito del PDF de Andrxx. He tomado uno de los toroides para fuentes de PC's pero tengo varios, de diferentes diámetros, con varios alambres diferentes pero encuentro una calidad de audio bastante mala. El sonido se oye cortado y con ruido. El BD140 levanta mucha temperatura, hoy voy a ponerle un disipador mayor porque se ha quemado y volver a probar. Ensayè un reemplazo por un TIP30 pero no trabajó tan bien. De hecho, no se escuchaba nada. La calidad de audio mejora si aumento la capacidad del condensador de salida pero tampoco es la panacea universal.
Aquí van unas fotos. Cordiales saludos amigos foristas.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 18, 2016)

Buenas Álvaro, es una cosa super extraña..., el modulador es un diseño que proviene de la revista nueva electrónica y lo he empleado en infinidad de circuitos... para modular en AM de forma simple y economica.

El BD140 es normal que caliente... Te hago una propuesta... ¿podrias probar a alimentar SOLO la primera etapa del oscilador a cristal? (dejando a un lado todo lo demás).

Debería de oirse de forma debil la portadora en tu receptor y escucharse la música con buena calidad de audio y fidelidad... si no se escucha con calidad eso... algo hay raro.

Voy a hacer algunas fotos a mi transmisor para que veais las bobinas... pero las que yo usé no son como ese toroide que has colocado.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 18, 2016)

No te preocupes por las fotos. Dime al menos cantidad de vueltas, diametro o nucleo que utilizaste. No creo que esté mal el modulador... Más bien creo que el tema está en los inductores. Gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 19, 2016)

La bobina que usé, a modo de choque viene de una fuente de PC,  concretamente de la parte de filtros de salida de la alimentación  rectificada y la que hace de inductor en paralelo con el condensador de 330 pf viene del flash de una cámara fotográfica portatil...

Si el BD140 se sobrecalienta mucho hasta deteriorarse, es porque hay un "sobreconsumo" en el circuito, también, prueba quitando el choque VK200 y sólo polarizando la base con la resistencia de 220 Ω


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don Alvaro Canelo te recomendo mirar ese Link aca : http://py2nfe.com/Alfinete.html 
En el hay los planos de como armar un pequeño TX en 7Mhz transistorizado , despues basta agregar un modulador en serie con la alimentación y voila tenemos un TX AM !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 22, 2016)

He probado reemplazando el BD140 por un TIP130 y si bien no se quema... El circuito difunde audio por toda la banda de onda corta. Cambie las bobinas por unas similares pero ahora se quema el 2N2222A.
No sé cómo lo hiciste andar con esa configuración pero lamentablemente yo no pude. Gracias por tu aporte de todos modos y gracias tambien al amigo Daniel Lopes... Voy a ver de qué se trata el enlace.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> He probado reemplazando el BD140 por un TIP130 y si bien no se quema... El circuito difunde audio por toda la banda de onda corta. Cambie las bobinas por unas similares pero ahora se quema el 2N2222A.
> No sé cómo lo hiciste andar con esa configuración pero lamentablemente yo no pude. Gracias por tu aporte de todos modos y gracias tambien al amigo Daniel Lopes... Voy a ver de qué se trata el enlace.


El Link que aporte es un proyecto consagrado (probado) de un pequeño transmissor de 7MHz denominado "Projeto Alfinete" con 1Wattio minimo en su salida . Para modular el en AM (Amplitud Modulada) basta agregar un modulador en série con la alimentación y listo.
Ese proyecto es muy sensillo , eficiente y conprobado enpleyando conponentes arquiconocidos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 23, 2016)

Os pongo un video de mi transmisor funcionando...






La pega del transmisor que ha publicado Daniel Lopes (que tiene un MUY buen diseño) es que tienes que construirle un modulador aparte...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Os pongo un video de mi transmisor funcionando...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXS2bfD2eyc
> 
> La pega del transmisor que ha publicado Daniel Lopes (que tiene un MUY buen diseño) es que tienes que construirle un modulador aparte...


    ! Felicitaciones Don Andraxx , te quedou barbaro lo desenpeño ,haora  agregue una antena dipolo de 1/2 onda armada en "V" inbertido  y seguramente te surpreenderas con lo alcançe a la redonda !   
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 23, 2016)

Está muy bueno, Andrxx, y con muy buena calidad de emisión. Realmente te felicito! No sé por qué no he podido hacerlo andar, dado que he seguido todas las indicaciones de tu esquemático en PDF. Pero bueno, este video que has puesto me ha dado ganas de intentar lograrlo, lo mismo que armar el que ha posteado el amigo Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2016)

Hola a todos , encontre en la Internet ese otro proyecto aca , tanbien sensillo y mas conpleto ya con lo paso modulador : http://www.oocities.org/swp807/ 
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 24, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Está muy bueno, Andrxx, y con muy buena calidad de emisión. Realmente te felicito! No sé por qué no he podido hacerlo andar, dado que he seguido todas las indicaciones de tu esquemático en PDF. Pero bueno, este video que has puesto me ha dado ganas de intentar lograrlo, lo mismo que armar el que ha posteado el amigo Daniel Lopes.



Mira, te doy un consejo, haz un experimento... si aun tienes armado mi protitpo de transmisor... haz una cosa, monta el modulador con el BD140... pero no montes la etapa final... solo monta el BC547 y el 2N2222 (PN2222N o BC547) y la salida (desacoplada en continua a través del condensador de 10 nF) mandala a una antena y AHORA a ver SI consigues modular audio bien.

Puede ser que en el paso final con BD139 tengas algún sobreconsumo o similar y el BD140 se deteriore por no soportar toda la corriente.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 24, 2016)

Hola Andrxx... anoche después de escribir el último post me puse manos a la obra. No había leído tu post todavía. Reemplacé el BD140 en el modulador de audio por un TIP30,  y luego del oscilador, en lugar del 2N2222 coloqué un BC637. Eliminé el choque L1 y ahora se escucha muy bien. Había, también, una soldadura fría en el terminal del cristal que va a la resistencia de 1K. Me falta probar el alcance en metros, lo haré esta tarde.
Respecto a lo que dices del sobreconsumo, hay un consumo mayor en el circuito, pero los reemplazos han funcionado bien hasta ahora. Anoche estuvo más de una hora transmitiendo y hoy lo dejaré un buen rato más pero estoy contento porque ha mejorado mucho.
También puede verse a la izquierda el circuito que amplifica la salida.
Había grabado un video pero no puedo subirlo, tengo que cortarlo primero.
Lo que debo agregar es que la frecuencia "desborda" un poco hacia los costados del dial, entiendo que tengo que hacer un filtro pasa banda para eso, ¿verdad?


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 24, 2016)

Vale, pues te cuento ¿que receptor usas para "escucharte"? ¿es un analogico? Es que los analogicos al estar cerca de tu transmisor puedes causar "sobrecarga por campo cercano" y salir en varios puntos, en un digital de buena calidad no debe pasar. Yo tengo dos radios, la del video (SANGEAN ATS 909) y una kckibo KK 9803 china, pues con esta ultima si me pongo 3 o 4 mts alrededor de la antena, el audio se distorsiona, básicamente porque no es capaz de tragar "tanta señal" fuerte. Aparte de que salgo por tropecientos mil puntos del dial analógico, cosa que en el digital no pasa.

NOTA: La sangean tiene atenuador de entrada, asi que si estoy cerca del transmisor en marcha... lo pongo al máximo (el atenuador).


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 24, 2016)

Andrxx: pues tengo dos analógicos de los antiguos de buena calidad (Sony, National). El tema es la potencia. ¿Cuánta potencia alcanza? He probado con un receptor (analógico) Hitachi a 100 metros pero no llega. ¿Vos pudiste abarcar mucha distancia?
Los dos transistores están trabajando a potencia, están tibios. Ya lleva dos horas y media transmitiendo sin problemas. La antena que tiene conectada es una antigua antena que se solía colocar en los vehículos para comunicaciones en onda corta.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 24, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Andrxx: pues tengo dos analógicos de los antiguos de buena calidad (Sony, National). El tema es la potencia. ¿Cuánta potencia alcanza? He probado con un receptor (analógico) Hitachi a 100 metros pero no llega. ¿Vos pudiste abarcar mucha distancia?
> Los dos transistores están trabajando a potencia, están tibios. Ya lleva dos horas y media transmitiendo sin problemas. La antena que tiene conectada es una antigua antena que se solía colocar en los vehículos para comunicaciones en onda corta.



Yo con un hilo de 10 mts (que es inapropiado) he llegado a cosa de 1,5 Km... a 1 Km era audible perfectamente la señal en la radio kchibo...

Haz una cosa, conecta una bombilla de 12 V entre la salida de antena y masa, deberá brillar y variar el brillo al ritmo de la música... no es un método ortodoxo pero funciona para ver si "sale RF".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 24, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Andrxx: pues tengo dos analógicos de los antiguos de buena calidad (Sony, National). El tema es la potencia. ¿Cuánta potencia alcanza? He probado con un receptor (analógico) Hitachi a 100 metros pero no llega. ¿Vos pudiste abarcar mucha distancia?
> Los dos transistores están trabajando a potencia, están tibios. Ya lleva dos horas y media transmitiendo sin problemas. La antena que tiene conectada es una antigua antena que se solía colocar en los vehículos para comunicaciones en onda corta.


Esperimente una antena dipolo de 1/2 onda en la frequenzia de trabajo armada en "V" inbertido y los resultados seguramente seran barbaros !.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 24, 2016)

Si, la lámpara brilla al compás de la música.
Cómo es tu hilo y como lo has puesto? No sea cosa que sea la antena...
De todos modos midiendo con el wattímetro y carga fantasma no logro mover la aguja.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 24, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Si, la lámpara brilla al compás de la música.
> Cómo es tu hilo y como lo has puesto? No sea cosa que sea la antena...
> De todos modos midiendo con el wattímetro y carga fantasma no logro mover la aguja.



Pues es un hilo "vivo" conectado a una antena hecha de forma casera, que en su dia se hizo para emitir con ella a poca potencia en FM. Pero para estas pruebas, me sirve...

¿que transistor estabas usando para el paso final? ¿BD139?

De todas maneras, yo haría caso a Daniel Lopes... en esas frecuencias una buena antena "hace maravillas"... yo he visto gente que con 100 y 400 mW han logrado reportes muy buenos... de hecho, un radioaficionado de Córdoba (Andalucía España) logró escucharme, con muchos esfuerzos, a 150 Km de mi casa.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 24, 2016)

Si, estoy usando un BD139. Bueno, veré el tema de la antena, Andrxx. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 25, 2016)

Vale... una cosa ¿que tensIón hay a la salida del modulador? ¿con que tensión alimentas al circuito?


----------



## tiago (Jul 25, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Pues es un hilo "vivo" conectado a una antena hecha de forma casera, que en su dia se hizo para emitir con ella a poca potencia en FM. Pero para estas pruebas, me sirve...
> 
> ¿que transistor estabas usando para el paso final? ¿BD139?
> 
> De todas maneras, yo haría caso a Daniel Lopes... en esas frecuencias una buena antena "hace maravillas"... yo he visto gente que con 100 y 400 mW han logrado reportes muy buenos... de hecho, un radioaficionado de Córdoba (Andalucía España) logró escucharme, con muchos esfuerzos, a 150 Km de mi casa.



Creo que me voy a unir al club.
Al final, que circuito habeis montado y tenéis funcionando? He leido pero creo que me he hecho un lio.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 25, 2016)

Qué tal, Tiago? El circuito del que estamos hablando ahora es el que aporta el amigo Andrxx. Lo adjunto aquí con las modificaciones que le hice. Sobre éste circuito modificado estamos discutiendo ahora.
La tensión de alimentación son 19 Volt.



Andrxx dijo:


> Vale... una cosa ¿que tensIón hay a la salida del modulador? ¿con que tensión alimentas al circuito?



A la salida hay 3,5 Volt (sin señal de audio) y el circuito está alimentado con 19 Volt.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 25, 2016)

Alvaro, eso es muy poco... porque el  modulador divide la tensión, si lo alimentas con 20 V tendrás a la salida casi 12 V.
Cuando modulas ¿hasta donde sube la tensión?

A mi me sucedió que según la capacidad del condensador variable de entrada, no se por que motivo a veces salía mayor o menor tensión ¿de que valor es el condensador? 470 nF?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 25, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Alvaro, eso es muy poco... porque el  modulador divide la tensión, si lo alimentas con 20 V tendrás a la salida casi 12 V.
> Cuando modulas ¿hasta donde sube la tensión?
> 
> A mi me sucedió que según la capacidad del condensador variable de entrada, no se por que motivo a veces salía mayor o menor tensión ¿de que valor es el condensador? 470 nF?



Corrijo... Andrxx... medido con tester y choquecito de 100 uH la tensión es 8,6 Volt, tanto con señal como sin ella.
El capacitor de entrada del audio no es variable, en mi caso es de poliéster de 470 nF. Voy a ensayar otros materiales y otras capacidades.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 25, 2016)

Vale, eso es algo más normal pero "bajo"...

También puedes ensayar a en vez de alimentarlo a 19 V meterle 24 V....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Qué tal, Tiago? El circuito del que estamos hablando ahora es el que aporta el amigo Andrxx. Lo adjunto aquí con las modificaciones que le hice. Sobre éste circuito modificado estamos discutiendo ahora.
> La tensión de alimentación son 19 Volt.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola a todos , estube estudiando con cariño lo diagrama arriba posteado y veo errores graves tal como no hay un resistor nin tanpoco un choke de RF en lo colector del transistor driver Q1 (excitador) , asi la RF desahollada es perdida en la alimentación modulada fornida por lo Modulador série.
Una dica es agregar un capacitor ceramico tipo disco de 10nF entre la salida del modulador Q4 (colector del transistor PNP) y la tierra (desacople de RF).
No es nesesario modular la tensión de alimentción del paso oscilador incluso si possible bien regulada (estabilizada) es muy binevenida para questiones de estabilidad en la frequenzia generada., solamente lo paso driver (excitador) y paso final.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





Andrxx dijo:


> Alvaro, eso es muy poco... porque el  modulador divide la tensión, si lo alimentas con 20 V tendrás a la salida casi 12 V.
> Cuando modulas ¿hasta donde sube la tensión?
> 
> A mi me sucedió que según la capacidad del condensador variable de entrada, no se por que motivo a veces salía mayor o menor tensión ¿de que valor es el condensador? 470 nF?



eso si debe cuando enpleyamos capacitores electroliticos y no observamos la polaridad dese , o sea es nesesario medir antes con la ayuda de un multimetro la tensión DC entre la base del transistor Q5 NPN de entrada para la tierra y la tensión DC presente en lo sinal de audio modulante (esa generalmente es 0V). 
Cuando un capacitor electrolitico trabaja con tensiones inbertidas en relación a su polaridad nominal la curriente de fugas interna sube mucho , asi molestando la polarización DC de los transistores y su punto de operación quiescente (sin sinal AC).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Hermes Bermudez P (Sep 9, 2020)

Buenas Días Amigo
Tiene el circuito impreso?? Que alcance tiene??


----------

